# American Standard Freedom 90 error



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Check condensate drain.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Pressure switch is what hoses attach to. Go to inducer fan to start it.

Consider this video but play around this area of YouTube for more relevant videos. Start up sequence ones in particular.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I86joWL66aE&feature=related


----------



## dblckmr (Oct 1, 2011)

*Still no luck.*

I have blown out ALL hoses and drain pipes. I even flushed the drain pipe. Still no luck. When the furnace is turned on, Nothing starts up. Only the circuit board lights a red and green bulb. Red flashes 3 and green flashes 3. I have even tried to disconnect the drain hose from going into the conduit drain pipe, because i am positive ALL hoses have been blown out with my compressor.


----------



## dblckmr (Oct 1, 2011)

how could I start the inducer fan?


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Spin the wheel on the front of the inducer fan. Then turn the heat on. Sometimes they stick.


----------



## dblckmr (Oct 1, 2011)

Now I really screwed up. In trying to start the inducer fan some told me to jump the G and R terminals. That just started the blower. But in doing this I screwed up by touching the white(which I think is common and a spark happened. Now the red and green light are on solid indicating system error and not the 3 blinks. Time for a mechanic? Did I blow out the circuit board?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

dblckmr said:


> Now I really screwed up. In trying to start the inducer fan some told me to jump the G and R terminals. That just started the blower. But in doing this I screwed up by touching the white(which I think is common and a spark happened. Now the red and green light are on solid indicating system error and not the 3 blinks. Time for a mechanic? Did I blow out the circuit board?


G-R will turn on blower motor.
R-W call for heat normally


Check the fuse.....you should have code error table in the back of the cover


----------



## dblckmr (Oct 1, 2011)

Solid red and solid green state internal system error. Not much help. I checked fuses but there is power to the board still.


----------



## dblckmr (Oct 1, 2011)

I think the white was labeled B/C. What is that?


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

dblckmr said:


> I think the white was labeled B/C. What is that?



common wire ?

Turn off everything and try again.


----------



## dblckmr (Oct 1, 2011)

So, I did blow the 5 fuse on the circuit board. Back to the 3 flashes. Can I jump the R to something to start the inducer motor?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

jump the r to the w for heat. 

r is the power, 24 volts. when you touch (jump) that to anything you are making a circuit.

g to bring on fan, y for cool, w for heating.


----------



## dblckmr (Oct 1, 2011)

I should be able to hear the inducer, right? I think that's my problem. I can even identify the inducer?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

yes, you should be able to hear the inducer MOTOR coming on. You should be able to see it spinning as well. it has a small fan blade on it.

looks like this.


----------



## JJboy (Oct 12, 2010)

Connect all wires to the thermostat, call for heat.....inducer motor should turn on......after that you get error code....pressure switch. That's what you said in first post.

You can hear or see the ID running. 

You need a multimeter to test the pressure switch......

What is the real problem: ID is not running ou error code ( pressure switch )?????????


----------



## dblckmr (Oct 1, 2011)

thats what I thought, but thanks for the picture. That is not working. Never spins up. How to I tell whether it is a circuit board problem or the motor itself? I was able to spin it manually, so its not stuck.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

dblckmr said:


> thats what I thought, but thanks for the picture. That is not working. Never spins up. How to I tell whether it is a circuit board problem or the motor itself? I was able to spin it manually, so its not stuck.


You'll need a meter to test voltage on the wires to the motor. Pretty much if a motor has power it but does not spin then it's bad.


----------



## dblckmr (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you all who have given me a Sunday lesson on Furnaces. It looks to me like the problem is the inducer, but its very disappointing to have only gone thru 2 heating seasons with my brand new furnace and I already have these kind of problems. I do have a meter so I will try and figure out how to use that. The inducer has 2 yellow wires going to one area of the inducer on the outside ring and a plug of Red, White, Black and Green plugging into the motor of the inducer. can I unplug it and put my 2 prongs in 2 of the colors to test if it gets a reading? On start what SHOULD the reading go from and to?


----------



## SS laser (Oct 3, 2011)

My tech info sucks so I deleted it.

Also if this furance is only 2yrs old the inducer should be covered under warranty and I would hope you have a 5yr parts and labor warranty. Or better yet a 10yr.


----------



## rpmm70 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi there, it looks as though I am having the exact same problem as you...I have replace my draft inducer with no avail. Maybe through here we can get this worked out.


----------



## rpmm70 (Oct 5, 2011)

additionally, the test you were trying to perform earlier is perform in this manner;

1. turn furnace power off
2. disconnect thermostat wiring to the control board.
3. connect the "G" to the "R" terminal with a jumper.
4. turn power on and when you do, touch the "R" to the "W1" terminal 3 times within six seconds. this will reset the stored codes in the board.
5. turn furnace power off.
6. connect all thermostat wiring.
7. turn power back on with tstat calling for heat

From the manual;
*Fault Code Reset​*The last 4 fault codes can be erased from memory by powering
up the control with “G” energized and then applying “R”
to the “W1” terminal 3 times within 6 seconds. The control
will acknowledge the reset by turning on the Red LED for​2 seconds.


----------



## rpmm70 (Oct 5, 2011)

the above post did not work for me as far as correcting my no heat issue. all my limits are made, switches are open, but no inducer fan. The fan is a 3 phase motor. 33-110 VAC variable speed motor. all three leads of the motor to ground on start up indicate 33 VAC to ground. (green wire of motor connector is ground, black white and red are power leads, each of which should have the same voltage, just a 120 degree phase angle shift for three phase).

However the above did reset the code on my board, and because the fan did not run, the code came back.


----------



## dblckmr (Oct 1, 2011)

*Good News*

When I realized I had a 5 year warranty, I ended up calling the installer. He came out and automatically said "bad circuit board". In fact they issued a new circuit board because mine had a recall. Too bad they don't take guidance from the auto industry and contact customers of recalls. He replaced the board and the inducer motor turned on right away......but, it also ended up with a bad pressure switch. Replaced that and now everything works great. this forum with all you experts has been a great experience with very good guidance. Thank you to ALL once again.:thumbup:


----------

